# HDTV Antennas



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I'm borrowing an OTA HDTV Tuner and am pretty blown away by how good HDTV is. Honestly- up until now, I've only used my HT for DVD playback.

So, I've decided to get my own tuner and antenna. The antenna I'm using is a 'Christmas-tree on side' Zenith- about 30cm long (looks like this). It gets okay reception- but when buying my own, I want to make a good choice.

I've heard that regular old 'on the roof' antennas work great when installed in an attic, and then there are smaller amplified 'HDTV antennas.

Anyone have experiences or recommendations for me? A local Radio Shack is closing (store not big enough- good for them) and has some of both on sale.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... let's see if you can find my recommendation...












































I have a VOOM HD ATSC tuner that I will send to you for shipping if you want it. 











































I'm pretty sure folks are using these for nothing more than HD OTA tuners.











































A lot of people use the Radio Shack antennas for OTA... Channel Master is good too.











































Just grab the biggest one they offer and stick it in your attic... you might use an amp too.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Well Toe - you asked for it, now we've got you to blame for the avatars :rant:

As an example I have this in the attic, going through diplexers etc and long runs of coax and it works great:

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=03&PROD=AD-DB8 

The site is a good resource, I picked their brains and basically went down the higher gain from an antenna route as opposed to using boosters/amps. 

http://www.solidsignal.com/antenna_selector.asp


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a long cable run (>100ft) from my cheap RS yagi UHF antenna (on a 40 ft high mast - guy wired). So I have a mast mounted Channel Master 7777 Titan 2 amp. Channel Master in the 777x series has the lowest noise figure and the highest intermod intercept (can handle a strong local station with weak ones). This gives me reliable reception of all my main locals (PBS,NBC,ABC,CBS & Fox) that are up to 40 miles away. Great ATSC HDTV! :yes: 

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah... I have the Channel Master 7777 Titan 2 amp (26db gain UHF)... and the CM Quantum 1162 antenna mounted about 6' above my house which puts it about 24-26' off the ground.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

I need to elaborate more on my post.
As you are considering putting the antenna in an attic this will reduce the signal strength, in addition long runs of coax, and any diplexers, you use will also reduce signal strength.
The lowest cost option is a small antenna if your close to the transmitters, if you need a stronger signal you can the choose a small antenna with an amp, a large antenna or (if you need an even stronger signal) a large antenna and an amp.
The next choice is a directional vs multi-directional antenna.

The resource below helps identify how close you are to the transmitters, their direction from you and what you can pick up in HD.

http://www.checkhd.com/aw/welcome.aspx

Hope this helps.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys- except that first reply  :duck:

My run of cable will be relatively short- 35' or so. The attic is right above the HT. 

I'll check those links and see what it says about what is available here.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Not to hijack the thread but I have a similar situation where I'm considering getting an HD antenna and was wondering if anyone has a recommended configuration to get a HD antenna worked into my current DirecTiVo situation? My display has a HD tuner in it so I suppose I'll have to bypass my DirecTiVo (non HD) box and go straight to the TV for viewing the HD signals???? 

Thanks and sorry if I side tracked you.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe your latter statement is correct Darren. I had the Directv HD Tivo and I don't think it has a built in ATSC tuner. I used my other HD tuner for OTA HD.


----------



## Snookboy (Apr 28, 2006)

I have the Channel Master 3020, about $100 at Lowes. I also had a comparible model from Radio Shack and there was no comparision. The CM does a great job. I have about a 100 ft run of coax. Most of my stations are about 20-25 miles away and it does a great job. I have no idea how it will work in your attic though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I believe your latter statement is correct Darren. I had the Directv HD Tivo and I don't think it has a built in ATSC tuner. I used my other HD tuner for OTA HD.


The HR10-250 has two satellite tuners and two OTA tuners, depending on who you ask it is right behind the vip-622 as one of the best!

Also I have the Radio Shack 80 mile antenna in my attic and I love it, I get signals from 3 parts of Ohio!
and last but not least to really really narrow down the Antenna you will need go to 

www.antennaweb.org enjoy come back let us know how it worked for you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I highly recommend the Channel Master 4228. It's a little overkill in LA, but it works great for OTA HD. LA stations transmit HD over UHF, a regular antenna won't work as well. The little dinky thing indoors suck. Go big. Go strong!


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I went out and got a Channel Master from Lowes- not a huge one, but it was huge compared to the little Zenith I was using.

Except... it didn't get any better a signal. :raped: 

WTH- I'm going to return it. My only guess is that since the CM is both UHF/VHF, the size really doesn't help with UHF.

I'm going to look at some of those UHF only antennas and see how they do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

toecheese, before you do anything else, please go here: http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Stations.aspx

Type in your zipcode, choose your state and hit submit. This will then tell you what HD channels are available in your area AND what antenna works best! That's what I did and it has been awesome!


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

You need to use the link I gave you, and nobbie, to find out what type of antenna you need.
The problem you have may also be related to having a directional antenna when you might need a multi-directional antenna.
Nobbies CM 4228 is a directional antenna, works great for him but I had to get a multi, the site will get you to what you need.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, here in LA, all the transmitters are on Mount Wilson. So, I just pointed mine in that direction and....voila! OTA HD!!!


----------



## DWJ (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a question regarding OTA antennas.

I live approx. 90 miles NW of Chicago, I would like to find an antenna to pull those stations in. I realize 90 miles is a lot to expect, but my location is around 200 ft. higher in elevation than Chicago. Will that make any difference?

I really have no experience with antennas, boosters, and such, so any insight is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.
Duell


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm thinkin' 90 miles would be a stretch, but I've heard of people getting some 60's and 70's signal strength from that far out. Some receivers will hold it and some want. I'd say it would take probably the best antenna, amp and a very good HD receiver... then it still might be a long shot.

I'm up on a hill and still can't get any signal from two of our affiliates... however, they are not broadcasting full power at this time.


----------



## DWJ (Jul 10, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I'm thinkin' 90 miles would be a stretch, but I've heard of people getting some 60's and 70's signal strength from that far out. Some receivers will hold it and some want. I'd say it would take probably the best antenna, amp and a very good HD receiver... then it still might be a long shot.


The HD receiver I have is what's built into the tv. (Mits. WD-52628) there are 2 antenna inputs, not sure if there are 2 separate tuners.



Sonnie said:


> I'm up on a hill and still can't get any signal from two of our affiliates... however, they are not broadcasting full power at this time.


That's part of the reason I'm looking into this, my local Fox affiliate is at low power, and SD only. -not acceptable come football season.:rant: I can easily pull in stations from Madison with even a mediocre antenna, but I don't care to watch Green Bay play unless they are being pummeled.:devil: 

This might be an expensive experiment.......lol

Many Thanks
Duell


----------

